
Ask HN: Please AWS team, make links work with control-click - eridal
Hey AWS team,<p>If you are reading this, please please make CTRL-click to open a new page. It&#x27;s really frustrating to try to open a link in a new page just to see that the page navigated, and then if you click the back button, you end up nowhere near where you were before.<p>I really love the new UI, it&#x27;s really good! and with this feature we could be more productive and use AWS even more!!
======
mthoms
Websites breaking core functionality is mildly infuriating but Google Drive's
desktop app disables CMD+C (copy to clipboard) on MacOS. And this is in a
window whose _sole purpose_ is to provide a sharable link to the user.

You read that right. A "native" app over-riding core operating system
functionality to prevent users performing the _very task the window is
designed for_.

Let that sink in for a moment.

(Since the window is a webview you can see (and debug) the JS code doing it.
They are aware of the problem but not interested in fixing it.)

------
kps
Please $SITE, stop breaking $BASIC_FUNCTIONALITY.

In Firefox, you can often avoid various hijacking by holding Shift.

~~~
akerro
or scrollclick in any browser.

~~~
aarongolliver
But not any website :(

------
simonw
I've seen this on a few sites, my suspicion is that it's caused by some kind
of marketing analytics JavaScript that attempts to track clicks on outbound
links by intercepting the click, logging the analytic event and then
navigating to the destination using location.href=something.

Not sure what's causing it here - could be Marketo Munchkin perhaps?

~~~
fooey
It's probably more just that sites are using SPA frameworks that use onClicks
in JS instead of hrefs in HTML. Can't control click a link that isn't a link,
it's a span pretending to be a link.

~~~
ramblerman
In which case I wonder if the burden can be placed with the browser.

Control click on opens a new tab with identical state and executes the click
there.

------
jdubs
Oh jesus, Today I was messing around with Athena and S3, very cool product
btw. In the new s3 control panel, I was having the hardest time selecting the
bucket and path I was on so I could copy it. Its 2017, wtf?

~~~
Rapzid
The new UI is uneccessary and incomplete. The old UI was a fine flat, plain
design ala Goole. The new UI lacks many features of the old and feels more
clunky; it should not have been enabled yet.

------
marcusarmstrong
I just re-wrote some navigation on a single page app personal project and this
post reminded me that I'd definitely broken this functionality. So, thanks
very much!

For those with a similar problem, the fix is super easy:
[https://github.com/marcusdarmstrong/mockdraftable-
web/commit...](https://github.com/marcusdarmstrong/mockdraftable-
web/commit/e88ebd36e0bd72389306323f94f9b09aabd2d30e)

------
paulddraper
Ugh. Need a hall of shame for this.

Links are the essence of the web ( _H_ TML and _H_ TTP).

------
jongleberry
I have this exact problem with Microsoft Azure as well. Changing pages always
takes 5-10 seconds and you can't open in a new tab to open new tables
concurrently. Makes working in their portal really inefficient.

~~~
elmalto
Azure has probably the worst UI ever created...

------
rektide
AKA lol Angular. Curmudgeonly amusing that a team in charge of ads on the web
builds a product that requires so much care to make something as basic as the
link continue to work.

~~~
bithive123
It's not difficult at all to write Angular apps where links can be opened in
new tabs. I would imagine the same is true for all the major SPA frameworks.

------
i336_
Try right-click > open in new tab. Nobody traps right-click in JS :]

Yes, unbelievably annoying, but I've encountered this kind of behavior on a
lot of websites.

~~~
username223
An increasing number of websites force me to right-click to follow links;
maybe JS can't trap it yet? In some places, the basic process to follow a link
has become right-click, copy link, paste into text editor, filter URL through
script to remove tracking crap, open new tab, paste result into URL bar.

Web 3.0, baby!

~~~
skykooler
JS can trap right-click, at least in certain situations; for example, if you
right-click in gmail, it brings up a HTML menu, not the OS-native one.

~~~
tedmiston
In this case, my current workaround is to duplicate the tab then continue from
there.

------
amirbehzad
It's JavaScript ruining the world

------
posnet
Every UI for every product is managed independently by each product team, if
you look at the source, some are angular, some are plain HTML and some are
backbone.

------
johnmarcus
the only place it doesn't work for me is S3, and if I remember correctly s3
has always worked liked this, it's not the new ui specifically.

------
AbenezerMamo
Haha I go through this problem when I'm in S3

~~~
brianorwhatever
they updated s3 recently.. sadly not solving the problem

~~~
Rapzid
Did that update solve any problems? Other than perhaps for someone who didn't
like accessing advanced properties like object metadata? Or maybe people just
really wanted a too dark blue color scheme? I switched back to the old after
giving it a try and getting frustrated; wasn't ready for prime time.

------
dominis
use the api (which is also not perfect)

------
vgddvh
The title sounds like you can please the AWS team by making links ctrl-
clickable.

~~~
steffan
Grammatically, that would require a semicolon.

